# Latest Finds



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are my Latest Bottle Finds. I have found hundreds of bottles from the 60's & 70's but I think these are the Best that will be have some Value. I still have to clean them up with a bottle brush on the inside & then they will look new except for the labels. Please let me know which ones are the Best. Thanks!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 26, 2016)

well I myself, don't collect no deposit's .but for what you have I would say the embossed cokes and Pepsi and the Mt due are of some value . and the Zetz. and Fanta are also ok. all the rest ? not so much.


----------



## RCO (Aug 26, 2016)

your right there not that old , some no deposit no return bottles can be somewhat collectable if there the more hard to find and unusual ones . the mountain dew and 7 up may be harder to find , the coca cola and pepsi ones can be pretty easy to find


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2016)

The Zetz I've not heard of, no have I seen an embossed Mtn. Dew. What city is on the Zetz?


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 27, 2016)

It says 67 on the bottom of the bottle of the Zetz Bottle. I Live about 90 miles from New Orleans, LA. It must be from New Orleans or Baton Rouge because they used to have a company back then in them 2 cities for a couple of years.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

The Zetz company had a lot of colorful soda acl bottles, and some cool embossed ones too!


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Your Zetz bottle is between $7 and $9, the Mountain Dew too. The Zetz 7-Up bottles, are in the $35 to 50 range, may be one lurking in the general area. Good luck.


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the Info on Zetz CreekWalker. Will be looking out for more Zetz Bottles. I am sure there are plenty more. Just have to find them. There are old bike frames & old rusted cars from the 60's down in the dump where I have been looking It's mostly Glass Bottles though. I just wish I knew more about Bottles to tell which ones are worthless & which ones are worth digging out from the dirt. The oldest bottle I have found was 59. I wish I could find older ones. I am still looking. I am mostly finding bottles around the late 60's & early 70's.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, you have the start to a good soda bottle collection. Soda collectors are looking for colorful acl or applied color labels with very little wear. The Zetz have a following, but interests change with the wind. Cracks are the death to value, so leave them and the no label (slick) bottles in the dump. As for 1960's soda bottles , many sell for 100's and in the case of early 1960's acl Mountain Dew , 1000's of dollars. Just study, sold auctions of ebay, google, type in: Louisiana or New Orleans , keep a log book or notebook for bottles in your area. Post what you find, good luck.


----------

